
The Experience of Secrecy [pdf] - vit05
http://www.columbia.edu/~ms4992/Pubs/in-press_Slepian-Chun-Mason_JPSP.pdf
======
vit05
I have found this study after reading this great New Yorker article: THE
SECRET LIFE OF SECRETS By Alan Burdick
[http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-secret-life-of-
se...](http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-secret-life-of-secrets)

